# Fan in stream is squealing



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

I've had a Stream for a few years (hooked to my Premiere). I just moved my Premiere up to my media room (from the bedroom) since I just got a new Bolt. I moved the Stream along with the Premiere but when I went to plug the Stream back in now it makes an extremely loud squealing noise (sounds like an issue with the internal fan). The box is way out of warranty but it was working fine. The question is, is it possible to open up and replace the fan or is it just not worth it.

I can't see buying another Stream at this point (I assume the Bolt will eventually get out of home streaming), just trying to decide if it's fixable or if I should just go without the out of home streaming until the Bolt gets the capability.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Standard looking fan.

http://www.kernellabs.com/blog/?p=1987


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

I love how that breakdown says the fan is "giant" 

The fan and heatsink should be much larger so it can run slower and quieter.... its so tiny it has to spin up rapidly, and to like 10 million rpm to cool it.


It would be extrememly easy for you to swap out if you have any hands-on experience with electronics, building computers, etc? Just need to pop off the feet, use a t-10 torx.... the fan make and model will be on a sticker on the underside. Find something close at any of the parts stores on the internet. Might have to cut the plug off of the fan in the stream and use it on the fan you buy, depending on what that connector is... then bolt it all back up.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

Couldn't find any kind of good replacement fans in my area, so I'm going to try something. I've removed the fan entirely, and I'm placing the Stream outside of my cabinet (where there is plenty of air flow) and placing a small external USB fan blowing over it.

Hopefully it will keep it cool enough without the internal fan.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

kbdrand said:


> Couldn't find any kind of good replacement fans in my area, so I'm going to try something. I've removed the fan entirely, and I'm placing the Stream outside of my cabinet (where there is plenty of air flow) and placing a small external USB fan blowing over it.
> 
> Hopefully it will keep it cool enough without the internal fan.


If you've already taken the fan out, you should go ahead and re-lube it with a mixture of light grease and light oil.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10468143#post10468143

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10708329#post10708329


----------

